# fsa vero triple crankset weight?



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

i have an fsa vero triple, in square taper. its a terrible crank that ive destroyed.. i only have a 300gram scale and can find no information on this crank online.

does anyone have a weight for this thing? if not, anyone want to take guesses on what an average low end square taper triple weighs? trying to estimate how much weight im cutting down by dumping this thing.

i know, not a very fun question, but id appreciate any input anyone has  thanks in advance.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Does it look something like this?*

Just kidding. I have seen that crank before, and to be honest, it looked like a big piece. I personally HATE FSA cranks and BB's. I have always had problems with them. I would be willing to guess that the combo is just over 1000g. Depending on what you go with, you could probably cut as much as a 1/4 pound off the weight of the bike.

BTW, whatcha ridin?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

it serves double duty as that item  it IS a big piece.. the big ring was destroyed after one ride. it was stamped steel.. i could literally flex it by hand, easily. had to toss a better ring on it just to ride. 1000+ sounds right i think! 

its a windsor.. im a mountain biker in disguise  it was a cheap bike marked down even cheaper, picked it up brand new for 300 with a sora/tiagra mix. the frame and crank are going.. im kinda liking roadbiking more than i thought i would, entered into some charity rides as well.. my mtb is all x9 and high end fox stuff, im starting to remember what you get with low end bike parts heh.


----------



## thirdin77 (Feb 23, 2007)

AFAIK the vero is strictly oem.

The FSA Omega 50/39/30 9-speed on my road bike _is_ on FSA's site, though, and then list it at almost 1200g with external bb!!!! The 50/39/30 Tiagra is supposedly like 960g w/ bb so I may go to that.

It's good of FSA to be so up-front with the weights of their cranksets but it just makes one want to replace them with almost anything else.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

wow, those external bb's are pretty light too! even the "heavy" ones shame low grade square tapers.. 

shimano has never let me down really.. a tiagra or 105 seems reasonable.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

714g for a compact fsa vero 2x, aluminum chainwheels
ebay is here. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Vero-Kompakt-Kurbel-Rennrad-Cyclocross-34-50-39-53_W0QQitemZ290292521227QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item290292521227&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

(not affiliated with the seller).


----------

